# Display case



## Norm192 (Mar 2, 2014)

I just finished this display case for a friends family bible. The top is 12 x 15 x 5 glass soldered with a black patina. My wife does stained glass, thanks honey! Felt covered plywood trimmed in walnut with an oil/ varnish finish. I didn't take pic of the bottom but I covered the plywood with cork.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nicely done. Looks like it's really old n used...


----------



## BarbS (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, that's different to see. How nice. Makes the book as special as it should be. Nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

The beauty of the old Bible and protection of the case and the accent of a personalized based. Grande job.

Ray


----------



## Norm192 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks to all for your comments!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2014)

Very well done Norm. That case will stay in the family as long as the Bible does.


----------

